# 90- gallon reseal



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

I've done this before two ways. One is set a new bottom on top of the old. The other is to put strips of glass, Eurobracing, flat around the inside perimeter of the tank. When there is a crack in the glass, the first method trumps, but when it is a seam leak in the front bottom does anyone have an opinion about which is better. It is so hard to perfectly clean old glass that I am pretty sure I would rather add glass than try to reassemble the tank as first built. That way some "virgin" glass that has not been siliconed before gets involved in the seal. Just opinion. Anyone have any results from actual testing or surveys?


----------



## chiroken (Sep 25, 2007)

not sure of your answer but why would you re-assemble the glass parts? Re-sealing typically is removing and replacing the interior beads but not actually separating the pieces of glass. Cleaning the old glass of any silicone residue takes some work but is 100% do'able. I'm picking up a 65g tank today that I will need to re-seal prior to using and that is what I'm going to do. The tank stays together (unless I misunderstood your question?)


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Chir, I am asking more about the "second bottom" and eurobracing ideas, not about whether to reseal or rebuild the tank. That question is more controlled by the condition of the silicone and the glass. What I am wondering about is how much reliability and service the added glass provides or any drawbacks.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

For sure, adding the glass adds some extra security. Is the bottom floating or is it a glass on bottom construction? I ask, because a few years ago I resealed a 30 that leaked worse after 3 weeks than before the reseal. I removed the floating bottom (once I saw the nature of the leak) and reattached it without disassembling the tank. That was about 4 years ago and it still works fine.
Your idea of "Eurobracing" the bottom is not a new idea and I know at least one person who has done that and it was for a vertical joint. In the old days, when tanks were made with much heavier glass, bigger tanks all had bracing on the bottom extending on both sides of the middle for a foot or so. So, my opinion is that if you were to brace the entire bottom, you will have replaced the fillet,and added a brace with another fillet. It would definitely be easier than total disassembly, and you would have a joint that should be stronger than the original.


----------



## chiroken (Sep 25, 2007)

My 300 gallon (8x2 footprint) is eurobraced top and bottom for what it's worth


----------

